# Monster Cereals



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I love the stuff. I love sweet cereals with crunchy marshmallows - yes I do. I wasn't allowed to eat such things (unless I was visiting Grandma) as a kid in the 70's so I'm making up for it in my adult life. (well meaning parents, take note!) 
Growing up in Canada watching American television but only seeing Canadian products on the shelf limited my ability to covet these things and lead to surprises now. 
I recently discovered that my favorite line of longed-for cereals had two other faces! Count Chocula is still my all time favourite. Chocolate cereal, chocolate marshmallow and chocolate milk! - the Halloween implications don't hurt either. It is found still in Canada in a few limited locations. Back in the 70's, Frankenberry and Booberry were also available but sadly no more. Only through Ebay now.
Imagine my surprise to discover Yummy Mummy and Fruit Brute!

So this is my reckoning so far:
Count Chocula (chocolate-flavoured) 
Boo Berry (blueberry-flavoured) 
Franken Berry (strawberry-flavoured) 
Fruit Brute (fruit-flavoured with lime-flavoured marshmallows). 
Yummy Mummy (frosted fruit-flavored with vanilla-flavored marshmallows).

Frankenberry/Count Chocula Commercial - does this ever take me back!
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFVkBK9dEeY[/nomedia]

Frankenberry Commercial (with a guest appearance by Count Chocula) I swear the taste of Frankenberry came back to me while watching this - what did the chemicals do to my neurons? I haven't had this stuff in 30 years? 





Wikipedia's take on the cereals: 




A fun list of cereals that were present to American children in the 80's (and fruitlessly fueled the longing of Canadian children) 
http://www.inthe80s.com/cereal.shtml...

Then there's the Freakies. Didn't see these commercials, probably a good thing. They first came out with a rubber finger puppet, then magnets. Gotta love the free toys.

Freakies Cereal
"The guys who made this up must have been on acid. Captn Crunch-like o's with 7 characters on the back: Bossmoss, Hamhose, Gargle, Grumble, Goody-Goody, Cowmumble, and Snorkeldorf. You could get a plastic character inside. Goody gooddy got her own fruity freakies cereal and the shy guy, hamhose got his own chocolate freakies. In the nineties they made a flash in the pan comeback, only the freakies were all skateboard freaks. "

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gTi0UQ1Iyo[/nomedia] Freakies TV Commercial 1974


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

OMG. I just got a sugar rush.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I used to eat Count Chocula and Franken Berries while watching Saturday morning cartoons......I wish I was 6 again.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Booberry rocks! Thanks for the cool links.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I was always a Frankenberry man... hmmmm, never thought I would have owned up to that on a public forum.  Anyway, as said before Saturday Morning Cartoons and good sugery cereals!! Whoo-hoo. Now bring on the Looney Tunes!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

you can get booberry in the states still. I wish i lived further from the boarder to get it, but alas, every grocery store in the US does not have it where I have been. I did speak with peoples at General Mills and they say it is still in production....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Actually, you can order all three monster cereals from the General Mills web site. I ordered a case of 4 boxes of boo berry a few years ago. Often times, Wal Mart carries them around Halloween too!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Boo-berry is the best!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Boo Berry was on the Daily Show a few years back. Check it out:

http://www.i-mockery.com/booberry/boovideo.htm


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Count Chocula was my fav, but then again, I'm a chocoholic!

Thanks for the links! What a wonderful memory. Another favorite was Quisp. I think I liked it because I liked the space alien on The Flintstones. Jeez, I can't believe I can't remember his name!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

otherworldly said:


> I love the stuff. I love sweet cereals with crunchy marshmallows - yes I do. I wasn't allowed to eat such things (unless I was visiting Grandma) as a kid in the 70's so I'm making up for it in my adult life. (well meaning parents, take note!)


Holy cow, another kid forbidden to eat sugary cereals!!! My mother and I joke about it now, but I was away at college before I could indulge in Cocoa Krispies, Cookie Crisp, Corn Pops, Sugar-Coated Bits of Sugar, etc. I got a little burned out on super sweet stuff, so now I'm back to eating Corn Chex, Crispix, or Special K. If I'm feeling really crazy, I'll get a box of Frosted Mini Wheats. I love cereal. 

I saw Count Chocula, Frankenberry, and BooBerry this past weekend at my Wal-Mart Supercenter.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Could you mail us Canadians some Booberry??? LOL


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was a Count Chocula fan when I was a kid and still treat myself to a box of that wonderful cereal even once and while now. Man, I can still eat the whole box at one sitting.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I never liked any of them but does anyone in here remember the cereal QUISP? It had a little alien thingy on the box. I think I had that a few times in my younger days.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I love Count Chocula too. I wont drink milk. I cant stand it. I drink my coffee black even.. so the only way I get calcium is through multi-vitamins or eating Count Chocula for breakfast... I will put milk in my cereal.... If i had BooBerry now,I would be calciumed out! LOL


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Aw man. Now i need some cereal to go with my coffee breakfast i thought i was enjoying.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Choc and Boo are great. Never liked Frankie too much, but it will do in a pinch.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

404 - Document Not Found

Amazon.com sells them - now there's a surprise. Frankenberry is currently unavailable though. 
I've got a serious hankering now...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

MMMMmmmmm Boo Berry.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I haven't had any cereal in years.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I had cereal this morning due to this thread. lol


----------

